# Cherub



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

As most of the forum members know I recently acquired a cherub for my barber shop set up so I took today as an opportunity to set it up and dial some beans in. After warming the Cherub up for 20 mins I flushed through shower screen to see how clear the water is, it was a bit murky with coffee so I took it off and gave it a clean when placed back on I thought I would try one of the back flush baskets to clean it further. After fitting one I pressed the brew switch for maybe 3/4 seconds and noticed no water coming out of the dispersion valve, not quite sure if that's where the water is supposed to go ? Anyway I discovered the portafilter was so tight and couldn't be removed, I switched it off and I'll wait until it's cooled down.

Can anyone tell me what I've done wrong?


----------

